# Finally!!!!!!!



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Been really busy with work lately, so I haven't made it on the forum (I'm sure most of you were happy I was gone :smt033). After a very long journey, my CHP finally came! It took exactly 77 days. I just had to tell everyone. :smt023 I still need to make it to the range to finish breaking in my G36. In the meantime, I'll probably carry my XD9SC. I can't carry at work though, which to me is really stupid because I'm basically alone on a huge piece of property from 4-Midnight. Anyways, hello again to everyone. :smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> (I'm sure most of you were happy I was gone :smt033).


You were gone??? 

Glad to hear you finally got your permit.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats and welcome back! :smt023


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

Congrats! I just went through the class today. I can't carry at work either, and my workplace sounds a lot like yours.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats!

What CO County are you in? Curious as my Sister/BIL/Mother live in the Springs.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Cool Beans Bro! :smt023
Glad to hear it finally came through for ya.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> You were gone???


Don't pretend you weren't loving every minute of it...:mrgreen:



bruce333 said:


> What CO County are you in? Curious as my Sister/BIL/Mother live in the Springs.


I'm in Larimer County. From what I've seen, it varies a lot between counties.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I'm in Larimer County. From what I've seen, it varies a lot between counties.


That's true here in NC also.

My Sister & BIL would be interested to know how long it took and what County. They are both NRA instructors, so they see a lot of people that are getting their CHP in El Paso County, and are involved in gun owners groups and politics in general in Colorado.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> That's true here in NC also.
> 
> My Sister & BIL would be interested to know how long it took and what County. They are both NRA instructors, so they see a lot of people that are getting their CHP in El Paso County, and are involved in gun owners groups and politics in general in Colorado.


It's too bad they aren't closer to me. I could have went to one of their classes.:smt033


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Welcome back Jeff.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Been really busy with work lately, so I haven't made it on the forum (I'm sure most of you were happy I was gone :smt033). After a very long journey, my CHP finally came! It took exactly 77 days. I just had to tell everyone. :smt023 I still need to make it to the range to finish breaking in my G36. In the meantime, I'll probably carry my XD9SC. I can't carry at work though, which to me is really stupid because I'm basically alone on a huge piece of property from 4-Midnight. Anyways, hello again to everyone. :smt033
> 
> -Jeff-


Congrats. Took 'em long enough.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> What CO County are you in? Curious as my Sister/BIL/Mother live in the Springs.


I'm also in the Springs and it took 57 days. I applied Nov 5 and received the permit in the mail on Jan 2.

Where do they teach? I'm wanting to take an advanced class and have found a few but have not decided on anyone yet nor when exactly I will be taking it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

jb1023 said:


> Where do they teach? I'm wanting to take an advanced class and have found a few but have not decided on anyone yet nor when exactly I will be taking it.


I'm curious about this as well. Once my bills are all paid off, I will be looking for advanced classes. I wouldn't mind driving a distance for a decent class. :watching:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Last I knew they only were doing parts of the NRA Personal Protection class at Paradise Sales.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

have you checked these guys out. I took my class from them and was more then happy. some time in the spring I'm going to take their Intermediate and then advanced Class
http://www.frontrangegunclub.com/



BeefyBeefo said:


> I'm curious about this as well. Once my bills are all paid off, I will be looking for advanced classes. I wouldn't mind driving a distance for a decent class. :watching:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations Jeff. :smt023

I was wondering why the forum was so quiet lately. :anim_lol:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

viper101 said:


> have you checked these guys out. I took my class from them and was more then happy. some time in the spring I'm going to take their Intermediate and then advanced Class
> http://www.frontrangegunclub.com/


I have heard some very good things about this club. It's very close to me, and I actually work in Loveland. I will take a closer look at them, thanks. :smt023



TOF said:


> I was wondering why the forum was so quiet lately.


:smt033


----------

